# Rhodium plating



## Smitty (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried to dissolve a sterling silver ring with a rhodium finish. Does the leftover rhodium look like gold plating flakes after ap or is it black or grey powder at the bottom? I'm guessing it would be flakes since nitric alone will not affect rhodium.


----------



## Lou (Dec 13, 2008)

I wonder how well AP would work on silver?

If you dissolve away the ring in nitric, you should be left with some of the rhodium. A small amount of rhodium may codissolve with the silver.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 14, 2008)

My observations with rhodium plated jewelry is that the base metal or silver dissolves and leaves a foil much like gold foils floating in the solution.

Steve


----------



## arthur kierski (Dec 14, 2008)

with nitric acid you will dissolve the ag and flakes of rhodium will stay in the solution---with ap you will have agcl powder mixed with the rh flakes---add nh4oh to dissolve the agcl and you will have the rh flakes


----------

